# Help with a chocolate dessert recipe!



## julia375 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've been trying to make this chocolate tart/ cake/ dessert thing for some years now but cannot find any recipe even close to it, part of the problem is that I'm not even sure what it's called in English or any other language for that matter. Could anyone please suggest a possible recipe for it?

(In case any Greek reads this, it's sold in a shop in Alimos, Kalamaki called Palet.)

The topping is some sort of caramel chocolate thing that is a bit solid.
Beneath it are layers of what seems like extremely soft and thin layers of cake and some kind of extremely soft, smooth but firm cream that's very close to chocolate mousse in texture. 
It's also a moist kind of dessert (even the cakey part isn't dry, it's sort of moist from the cream layers that separate it). 
The key thing about this chocolate thing and what separates it from the other types of similar things I've had is how light/ easy on the stomach it is; it doesn't leave you with a bloated feeling (perhaps this has something to do with the ingredients). 
Needless to say, it's quite sweet. 

Below are some pictures of it.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's a cake that fits the bill but not the caramel part Serano Chocolate Cake Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Oldvine (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't blame you for wanting the recipe.  It looks delicious!

P.S.  When you have had it, does it have a name?


----------

